# "Honeysuckle Hyde" (Back to instrumentals)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've upped the tempo on this piece a bit and am thinking of doing the same on all my other instrumentals.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting piece, although very minimalistic, so some members probably won't be too happy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Interesting piece, although very minimalistic, so some members probably won't be too happy.


Thanks!  

Some will like some will not like and everything in between as it will always be.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

it may be a rock ballad if you add a voice


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Alexanbar said:


> it may be a rock ballad if you add a voice


I agree. I think the Capt'ns music is best with a vocal and lyrics for music that is more repetitive. Like Bob Dylan's


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You guys may be right!


----------

